# That little TTOC badge under user i.d



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

<---- that one over there that some of you have...

How do i get myself one of those to display on the forum then hmmmm??

I'm in the TTOC gimme a badge or i'll huff and i'll puff and i'll......probably trump actually!!

Daz


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

drnh said:


> <---- that one over there that some of you have...
> 
> How do i get myself one of those to display on the forum then hmmmm??
> 
> ...


All we need is your Name or membership number :wink:


----------



## dean2403 (Jun 30, 2009)

Me too please. Membership No. 01703

Cheers.

On a side note, i've sent a couple of pms and e-mails to various TTOC secretaries with info that may be of benefit to TTOC members but have never had a reply back! I know things are pretty hectic for you guys at the mo, but is there a chance that the marketing secretary or the chairman PM me for details.

Thanks


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I havent got one either  Membership Number 01035 Give me one or I will tell my mum. :x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

les said:


> I havent got one either  Membership Number 01035 Give me one or I will tell my mum. :x


Fibber


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Yaaay!!

Better than getting a Blue Peter badge this is 

Ta for me badge

Daz [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I havent got one either  Membership Number 01035 Give me one or I will tell my mum. :x
> ...


 Well I have now.... I think you may just have had something to do with it :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

les said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Nothing to do with me


----------



## plasmadaddy (May 30, 2009)

Can I have one? - pretty please


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

[/quote]
Fibber[/quote]

Well I have now.... I think you may just have had something to do with it :wink:[/quote]
Nothing to do with me[/quote]

Yeah right :roll: :wink: :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Honest its Birthday Boy but hes gone out now


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

May I have one too Chaps?

Thanks very much and much appreciated 

Josh


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Super Josh said:


> May I have one too Chaps?
> 
> Thanks very much and much appreciated
> 
> Josh


 Josh, I think you may need to post your membership number with your post above mate.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

les said:


> Super Josh said:
> 
> 
> > May I have one too Chaps?
> ...


he has at the bottom :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Super Josh said:
> ...


 Ive had a bad day .. a VERY bad day


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Ah poor les...

group hug?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Ah poor les...
> 
> group hug?


Jammys had his account hacked by Hev


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Ah poor les...
> ...


 TUT! Typical NU fan,just cos we whip ya arse EVERY season home and away :lol: Well we won't this coming one, lucky you :lol:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

les said:


> Super Josh said:
> 
> 
> > May I have one too Chaps?
> ...


I thought it was obvious, It's in my Sig  01708 

Josh


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Super Josh said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Super Josh said:
> ...


 and I thought you would have seen my reply :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> drnh said:
> 
> 
> > <---- that one over there that some of you have...
> ...


Andrew

Can you include me, please? My membership number is: 1402

Cheers

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > drnh said:
> ...


Its already done and I've only just seen it .


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you 

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You could even try [*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01402/01402.jpg[/img*] without the stars


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Super Josh said:


> May I have one too Chaps?
> 
> Thanks very much and much appreciated
> 
> Josh


May I also have one too? Pretty, Pretty, Pretty please 

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Thanks very much 

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Hi

Can someone, Dont know who to ask, put the ttoc logo under my name please, 

cheers steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I sure NEM will add the logo soon but to keep you going add [*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01718/01718.jpg[/img*] but without the stars


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Thankyou VERY much, for the above


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh I bet you're getting sick of this, me too pretty please. I'm lowly number 01737.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TT Kate said:


> Oh I bet you're getting sick of this, me too pretty please. I'm lowly number 01737.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Oh, if I must...

8)

All done for you.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi became a member yesterday number 01754  but am not sure how i go on about adding the signature strip and the other one under the picture :? :? 
sorry for asking


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ImolaTT said:


> hi became a member yesterday number 01754  but am not sure how i go on about adding the signature strip and the other one under the picture :? :?
> sorry for asking


All done 

Welcome to the club!


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok me too Member # 01750
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow that was quick

Is well impressed  
Kevin


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Diverat said:


> Wow that was quick
> 
> Is well impressed
> Kevin


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Can I have one pleeease number01702 thanx


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, seems we all want one, can i have one please, number 01697

Thank you

Gill


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

tomcat said:


> Can I have one pleeease number01702 thanx


Sorry, missed this one last week. All done now!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

seasurfer said:


> Hi, seems we all want one, can i have one please, number 01697
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Gill


You've not noticed I'd already done it this afternoon, after your pm and I noticed you were not in the TTOC group yet


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Nem, didnt see it earlier. Ive still got my sticky ttoc's but dont know where to put them yet 

Gill


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

just became a member, can i have my little badge and signature! :mrgreen:

oh, membership no. 01764


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello.

I've joined the TTOC as I eased off the pedel now that is been nine months since I got her!

Could I have the signiture picture please?

I think I am number 3932?

Thanks!!!


----------



## MARKDABROWSKI (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, joined at the weekend. Any chance of adding mine please?
Membership number 01767

Thanks in advance
MARKDABROWSKI


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MARKDABROWSKI said:


> Hi, joined at the weekend. Any chance of adding mine please?
> Membership number 01767
> 
> Thanks in advance
> MARKDABROWSKI


Nick will add you to the TTOC group but you need to change your sig to
[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01767/01767.jpg[/img]

Just take out the star :wink:


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi, mine too please, had a good go myself before finding this thread 

Thanks.


----------



## 610kev (Oct 5, 2009)

hi can i have a badge under my id pleeeease


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

610kev said:


> hi can i have a badge under my id pleeeease


Membership number 01762


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm in! Richard George 01772


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Me too please - number 01778.

Only just worked out how to get my signature thingy working. Glad I stumbled upon this thread, otherwise I would have been without a little TTOC badge forever!


----------



## qsadz (Nov 21, 2009)

And Me!!


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Me too please...Membership no. 01780...

And many thanks!
Michael


----------



## orbix (Apr 20, 2009)

And me 01777


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

smiler85 said:


> And Me!!


Membership number?


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Me to please.


----------

